

Show HN: Balance- a very simple personal, no pressure, project manager - des429
http://www.getbalanceapp.com

======
des429
As part of my efforts to learn more about objective-C and the iOS Dev process,
I created an app to solve a personal issue of mine. Like many readers of the
site, I am often juggling a few projects/activities at a time.

At the time of creation, I was using a notebook to keep track of where I left
off when I finished working on one project and moved to another. This let me
pick up where I was quickly next time.

I gave a few todo list managers and fancy project managers a try but all of
them were very convoluted or intrusive (daily notifications, warnings,
reminders, and all required near-daily updates to stay useful).

NOTE: I'm a bit busy at work at the moment but wanted to get this out there. I
will try to get a code up here so that HN readers can download this
cheaper/free by the end of the day!

~~~
des429
Some codes:

T6NMFKPWFT3J 77YM9YMPEXT3 74APH469TWFW PPERRLXAE3R4 NHEYJJMMKLL9 F9W6EJYR974K
PEMLEHKAPM9Y 7THJ6M3WHHYT KNXHL9XKHAWJ

